# WLAN Problem mit Fritz!OS 6.00 in Fritz!Box 7390



## xSunshin3x (23. November 2013)

Moin,

habe gestern (Nacht) meine Fritzbox 7390 auf Version 6.00 geupdated.
Heute morgen stellte ich fest, dass sich ein PC nicht mehr mit der Fritzbox verbindet.
Ich habe einen PC über LAN, ein Notebook sowie zwei Smartphones über WLAN angebunden, und ebengenannten zweiten Rechner ebenfalls über WLAN.
Auf dem Rechner läuft Windows XP Professional SP2. Die NIC ist eine LevelOne, die WLAN-Einstellungen werden im LevelOne Wireless Utility eingestellt.

Überprüft habe ich bereits die WLAN-Einstellungen der Fritzbox. Diese haben sich nicht geändert, andere Geräte funktionieren ebenfalls über WLAN.
Ich habe die WLAN-Einstellungen im Wireless Utility neu eingegeben.
Zudem habe ich die WLAN-Karte gegen eine baugleiche ausgetauscht. Funktionieren tun beide Karten, Nachbar-WLANs werden erkannt und man kann sich auch verbinden.

Lediglich die Verbindung über diesen speziellen Rechner mit dieser speziellen NIC an meine Fritzbox funktioniert nicht mehr.


Woran kann's liegen?


Danke, 

Sun


----------



## Tomfighter (23. November 2013)

Hey,

Hast du die Firewalleinstellungen schon überprüft? Vielleicht stimmt da etwas nicht.

MfG Tomfighter


----------



## xSunshin3x (23. November 2013)

Hey,

hier nochmal alle wichtigen Infos:
Fritzbox 7390 mit FritzOS 6.00
WLAN mit 2,4Ghz + 5Ghz, SSID unsichtbar, neue WLAN-Geräte automatisch zulassen,
WLAN Kennwort: WPA+WPA2 PSK mit 21 Stellen

Folgende Einstellungen habe ich heute getestet:
LevelOne Wireless Utility ausgeschaltet, Windows die Drahtlosnetzwerkverbindung überlassen --> PC verbindet sich nicht mit Fritzbox
Windows Firewall aus --> PC verbindet sich nicht mit Fritzbox
WLAN-AP über Android-Handy geöffnet, PC auf Android-AP verbinden lassen --> PC verbindet sich mit AP, kann surfen, alles ok
Fritzbox SSID auf sichtbar gestellt, SSID wird unter Windows erkannt, Verbindungsversuch --> PC verbindet sich nicht mit Fritzbox
Fritzbox Gastzugang eingestellt, sichtbare SSID, keine Verschlüsselung --> PC verbindet sich mit Fritzbox, kann surfen, alles ok

Ich denke, es liegt irgendwie an der Verschlüsselung. Richtiges Passwort wurde mehrfach überprüft. GROßES ABER: In der Fritzbox finde ich keine Meldungen á la "WLAN-Anmeldung gescheitert. Autorisierung fehlgeschlagen", welche immer dann erscheint, wenn ein falsches Passwort eingegeben wird.

Bin total ratlos?!?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. November 2013)

Poste mal die ip des problem-rechners. Die findest du im netzwerk und freigabecenter-> lan-verbindung (rechte seite vom fenster)->details. Alternativ kannst du auch die eingabeaufforderung (cmd) mit admin-rechten starten und "ipconfig" eingeben. (natürlich ohne anführungszeichen )


----------



## xSunshin3x (23. November 2013)

Er bekommt ja gar keine zugewiesen. Woher auch? DHCP kommt von der Fritzbox, aber zu der verbindet er sich ja gar nicht.
Die IP ist dementsprechend 0.0.0.0


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. November 2013)

Na wenn der adapter das netzwerk der fritzbox findet und du dich damit verbinden kannst, hast du auch eine verbindung. Es kann halt nur passieren, das die dhcp-vergabe "klemmt" und dann hast du keinen zugriff auf andere geräte im netzwerk. In dem fall legt windows "willkührlich" eine ip für sich fest.


----------



## xSunshin3x (23. November 2013)

Er verbindet sich ja aber nicht. Das ist ja mein Problem^^


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. November 2013)

Hmpf... Hast du es mal ohne verschlüsselung probiert? (nur zu testzwecken)


----------



## xSunshin3x (23. November 2013)

Wie gesagt, der Gastzugang beinhaltet keine Verschlüsselung und dort funktioniert es.

Ich habe mir schon überlegt, dass die Fritzbox in der neuen Version ein Verschlüsselungsprotokoll standardmäßig benutzt (welches vorher noch nicht genutzt wurde), das nun meine NIC oder Windows XP nicht mehr beherrscht.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. November 2013)

Leider bin ich wlan-technisch nicht aktuell, aber gibt es da nicht noch mehr verschlüsselungsmethoden außer wep? Und konnte man nicht auch wpa/wpa2 für sich einstellen? Bzw. ging bei wpa2 nicht auch aes?
Ich befürchte, du mußt dich durch die verschiedenen verschlüsselungsoptionen durch probieren um erstmal festzustellen, bis zu welcher verschlüsselung es noch funzt. (wenn du den nic behalten willst) Den neuesten treiber wirst du ja drauf haben.


----------



## xSunshin3x (23. November 2013)

neuester treiber ist drauf.

Bei Fritzbox gibt es nur drei Methoden: WPA (TKIP), WPA2 (CCMP) und WPA+WPA2. Ich habe WPA+WPA2.
Unter Windows hab ich sowohl WPA2 PSK mit Verschlüsselung AES, als auch WPA2 PSK mit Verschlüsselung TKIP versucht. Kein Erfolg.

WEP möchte ich ungern benutzen. Eventuell versuch ich es mal mit WPA


----------



## xSunshin3x (24. November 2013)

Ich habe jetzt in der Fritzbox WPA+WPA2 gelassen, am betroffenen PC allerdings WPA PSK mit Verschlüsselung AES.
Das wiederspricht sich zwar mit den Angaben aus der Fritzbox (beziehungsweise bei der Fritzbox ist es nur nicht richtig beschrieben), aber der PC kann sich wieder mit der Fritzbox verbinden.

Alle anderen Geräte verbinden sich weiterhin mit WPA2 PSK AES.

Passt somit alles, danke für eure Hilfe


----------

